# A question about ear peircings



## Coloursfall (Aug 23, 2008)

(wasn't sure where this would go but...)

Well, I just got my ears peirced, and I've been doing all the cleaning and turning them like the lady said, but my left ear keeps hurting, and I have no idea why.  My mom looked at it and said it looked ok, but I'm worried.  Is it normal?


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, it's normal for your ears to be sore for a little while. If it's been hurting for like weeks or something, maybe have your doctor check it out.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok, thanks.. I've only had them for about three days, so... yeah.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 23, 2008)

If it starts going green then you have a problem. Other than that you're good.

Mine went green 8D I had to get it redone.

ETA: also it's 'pierced'.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 23, 2008)

Did you have it done with a needle or a gun? I've had all my ear piercings done with a gun and they throbbed for _ages_. I'd sterilize some water, put it in the fridge to cool it and put it on with a cotton swab if it's all throbby and hot. Piercings tend to be weird over the first few weeks, but once you're past that, you should be good. 
I've had my nose done for over a month now and it's only just stopped being all scabby and horrible in the mornings X3


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 23, 2008)

What. You pierced your nose, Dannichu?


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 23, 2008)

Ayup. On the left side with a small stud. Uh,  here. I've had my ears done four times and I'm thinking of getting a few (maybe scaffolding) in the cartilage on top.

Between my sister, mum, dad and me, we have 26 piercings altogether X3


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 23, 2008)

But... You're such a nice girl! Piercings totally ruin your image!


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 23, 2008)

Hurr hurr. When I'm offline I go out and beat up old ladies >D

But seriously, I've wanted to get my nose done for a while and it's not particularly obvious; I think rings in noses look pretty ugly, especially through the septum, but I can't imagine a stud offending anyone X3


----------



## octobr (Aug 23, 2008)

Why your ear hurts:

_you just got a freaking hole stabbed through it._

Not a lot to worry about, except for your mental health


----------



## Chimera (Aug 23, 2008)

Just echoing what everyone else has said; it probably hurts because you just had it pierced. I would imagine it's normal.

Ahaha, I could never get my ears (or anything else) pierced. :D; Not brave enough.

Also, slightly unrelated: Dannichu, you're cute. XD;


----------



## Linzys (Aug 23, 2008)

My ears hurt for a long time after they were pierced. 

Dun worry about it. :3


----------

